# Kidney Failure in 2 yr old JRT X



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I hope you are all well.

It's been a while since I posted here, although I do pop in every now and again for a look around, but, I've had some devastating news recently, the title of this thread is self explanatory.

I've read so many conflicting papers on what to feed and what not to feed it's now becoming terribly complicated. So I was just wondering if anyone else here has a youngster with renal failure and what's the best thing they can advise to feed my dog, and more importantly, what I should avoid.

I understand if it's too difficult for people to reply to as this is such an awful situation for any animal lover to find themselves in; God knows my head's still in a spin.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news. Although this is a very daunting and scary diagnosis, I believe it can be very manageable.
Lately we have had several of these questions and issues posed around here! What the heck is going on??

When I was investigating I found this information to be helpful:
Merck Veterinary Manual
DogAware.com Health: Kidney Disease in Dogs

This website/info was given to me by my vet!!
Kidney Disease And Your Pet Plus Recipes - Alternative Medicine


----------



## Kevin777 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear Tansox. Though I have to ask, what are you currently feeding your dog? If it is dry kibble, you may want to stray away from that, due to the lack of moisture content that would put more strain on the kidneys.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't have any helpful advise, I just wanted to say I am very sorry for this terrible news.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of this news. Its not that common but we have a few clients at my work that have dogs in juvenile kidney failure. Have they diagnosed it by x-ray or ultrasound of the kidneys? Or just by blood work. 

Either way the patients at my work do best on a home prepared diet, either raw or cooked or a little of both. Are you able to do something to that nature? The best case I can think of is a little goldendoodle puppy that was diagnosed over a year ago by blood work and x-ray, who was put on hill's k/d dry dog food. We monitored her blood kidney enzymes which were always elevated. She then tried her on a home prepared diet and her kidney values came down significantly. 

Keep us posted....we are here for support!


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

Give only distilled water - other water can be packed with chemicals and more importantly, minerals. You want to give the kidney's a break. For a healthy dog, regular water is fine. Distilled is recommended for humans with kidney problems, too. 

if you don't feed raw, as danemama stated, feed something homecooked. The less processed, the better for the kidneys. This includes feeding meat without anitbiotics/hormones etc. You do not want to give enhanced meats, or meat that has added sodium, it is hard on the kidneys.


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies and those links. I've already had a look at them and feel a bit better now knowing raw feeding can be done, and safely too.

Floyd (the terrier) has had blood work done, urine tested and scans; that's when the vet discovered neither of his kidneys were normal size, they're both tiny - and to make matters worse, each of them is only working a maximum of 25%. I need to take another urine sample back on the 20th of this month so they can compare the results from the first one taken on the 20th of August. Boy, that's fun trying to get that from a teeny weeny dog I can tell you!!!

At the moment I have him on the Royal Canin Renal diet for dogs. I've only put him on this because I panicked and was scared I'd be feeding him inappropriate foods, but I've been on the good old internet and numerous food sites, so I think I will put him back onto raw foods now I have a better understanding, although I have to say he LOVES the renal processed food - dogs eh!

The water he has is filtered now. We bought a unit that fits underneath the sink which filters all the cold water so we've seen to that, but he does love a muddy puddle, or the river, but that's what a terrier is all about, sheer mischief!

I'm aware it's early days yet and we have one heck of a fight on our hands, some days are better than others, and at the moment he's absolutely fine, thank God. He still chases his ball at great speed; he swims, every day (and here in the UK it's quite cold now) he does agility and loves it, but I guess one day he'll decide he's not doing these things anymore, which will be very sad, but I'm not going to dwell on that now, for the moment, to look at him there's nothing outwardly wrong with him, apart from shaved tummy and leg (where he was on a drip for 24 hours) you'd swear he was healthy.

Anyway, I've rabbled on long enough now; I've bookmarked those links to refer to later on, thanks again for those.

Christine.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

i would still get the distilled - the filter doesn't get chlorine and chemicals, just minerals.


----------

